# how to make yogurt



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Help. I live completely off grid, no refrigerator but have root cellar and spring house. Pretty self sufficient but always want to do better and learn new things. I live yogurt and have never made my own before. There's a lot of info out there, but I feel better asking you guys on ht. 

So, how dies one make yogurt without electricity and real refrigeration?

thanks, Linda


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I wonder if you could place a small container of milk with starter, in a larger container of warm water. Warmed rocks could be placed around the larger container to keep the water warm and at a constant temperature.

Or in the sun, slightly covered to start, and then finished with the water bath trick, when the sun goes down.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

you don't really need refrigeration to make yogurt...just to keep it fresh.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I had heard once about using a thermos. Didn't know if that would work


----------

